# Touren/Trail Tipps rund um Wiesbaden...



## pumuggeli (22. Mai 2014)

Hihi,

nach 15 Jahren RR brauche ich etwas Abwechslung und würde gerne wieder MTB fahren .

Leider kenne ich überhaupt keine netten Touren/Trails in/um Wiesbaden. GPS-Gerät habe ich auch nicht, kann mir also keine Touren runterladen. Ich könnte natürlich einfach losfahren und suchen.....
aber....
...wer hätte Erbarmen und könnte mir ein paar nette Touren rund um Platte oder Richtung Niedernhausen/Langenhain beschreiben oder gar zeigen . Konditionell würde ich mal sagen Level 3 oder gar mehr, fahrtechnisch aber leider eher 1-2/2 . Auf welchen Strecken oder wo könnte man gut Technik üben?

VG 

P.S.: Ja, ich kenne die Beinhart-Treffs...möchte aber nicht die Bremse in einer Gruppe sein.
P.P.S: Ein Fahrtechnikkurs Level 2 habe ich schon gebucht.


----------



## hallotv (22. Mai 2014)

Moin,
(in 60 Minuten stimmt es dann...), da kann ich aushelfen. Oberhalb Wiesbadens gibt es einiges an netten Trails. So, wie ich es verstanden habe, würdest Du gerne technische Stellen zumindest angehen. Das geht fast überall.
Wenn man z.B. im Nerotal startet und sich dann zwischen Platte und Kellerskopf bewegt, gibt es genug für den Anfang. Konditionell krieg ich das schon hin ...
Sag´mal, wann es passen könnte, dann könne wir uns versuchen.
Gruß,
TV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pumuggeli (23. Mai 2014)

Super, hört sich gut an...

Ja ich würde gerne ein paar technische Sachen lernen...

Bei mir ginge es spontan jetzt am Sonntag oder bei passendem Wetter irgendwann am kommenden (verlängerten) WoE, sofern ich nicht wegfahre.


----------



## hallotv (23. Mai 2014)

Moin,
und schon wird`s etwas schwierig mit dem Eventstress ;-). Sonntag ab dem spätem Mittag ginge, für mich mit gebremstem Schaum, morgens ist Halbmarathon irgendwo. Aber da ich bei Dir lehrend und besserwissend danebenstehe und arbeiten lasse, wird`s schon gehen...
Das verlängerte Wochenende ist für mich leider auch schon verbucht, da werde ich in bella Italia 70.3en müssen. 
Aber ab dann habe ich, wie auch sonst unter der Woche, eher viel Zeit, die ich verplanen kann. Auch ein, zwei Stündchen abends machen viel aus in Sachen Input und neue neuronale Reize.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Sonntags irgendwann ab 14 Uhr auf der Platte?


----------



## pumuggeli (23. Mai 2014)

14.00 Platte wäre für mich o.k.. Soll ich dich über deine Email auf deiner HP anschreiben zwecks Handynr.-Austausch und genauer Absprache? Oder du schickst mir deine Daten...allerdings habe ich hier im Forum bisher nicht die Möglichkeit gefunden, wie man private Nachrichten verschicken kann. Nur dieses Profilnachrichten...die kann dann aber jeder lesen, oder?


----------



## hallotv (23. Mai 2014)

So richtig informiert bin ich ja auch nicht, was die digitalen Möglichkeiten betrifft :-(, aber 01522 8982009 erreicht mich. Alle, die nicht Du sind, müssen einen Euro einwerfen...


----------



## hallotv (23. Mai 2014)

Ach ja, und die mega-tricky email Adresse: [email protected].
Wer will schon `was von mir?...

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## pumuggeli (23. Mai 2014)

Hast ne Mail.


----------



## Micha-L (23. Mai 2014)

Hey,
gleich links neben dem Jagdschloss Platte steht eine Bank. Der Rest ist dann selbsterklärend. Du landest dann am Ende des Trails etwa auf Höhe des Nerobergs. Der ist dann nochmal etwa 5min entfernt. Dieser ist auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert, wenn man noch nie da war. Je nachdem wo Du herkommst, musst Du allerdings den ganzen Weg zur Platte anschließend wieder hochstrampeln. Das ist mit 15 Jahren Rennrad-Erfahrung aber nur ein kurzer Zwischensprint.

Wenns Dir darum geht, die Fahrtechnik im Trail zu verbessern würde ich Dir ganz, ganz stark den Flowtrail in Stromberg empfehlen. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## pumuggeli (24. Mai 2014)

Hi Michael,
danke für die Tipps...den Trail ab der Platte sollte ich finden und vom Neroberg komme ich ganz gut nach Hause.
Stromberg hatte ich schon irgendwo gelesen, alleine wäre es mir jetzt zu aufwändig (ich fahre gerne ab Haustür los), aber ein paar Freunde wollen auch mehr zum MTBiken wechseln und gemeinsam wäre das mal eine Option.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (30. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht mache ich Sa/So auch was. Kenne hier in der Gegend fast alles. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich nach Stromberg zum Flowtrail fahre oder ins Trailcenter Rabenberg. Melde mich viell. nochmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (19. Juni 2014)

Also ich fahre heute nami so ab 13 Uhr 3-4 Stunden ab Ndh. und komme auch an der Platte vorbei. Aber irgendwie liest hier wohl keiner mehr mit...


----------

